# Which SUV?



## newguydubai (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm searching for used SUVs (not more than 2-3 years old) and would really appreciate some feedback. I need it primarily for within emirates drive, but occasional drives in the desert as well. Have a wife and 2 kids so safety/ comfort is also required.

My major candidates are:

- ford explorer (2010 or the new one?)
- dodge durango
- gmc acadia

= keeping the above requirements in mind, which one would you recommend?
= what about the maintenance? I don't want to spend huge amounts on maintenance.
= any other recommendations in the same group?
= what about depreciation/ resale value?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They're all mid-range SUV's, you can weigh up the pros and cons of each one all day long but there will never be that much of a difference. Just go for the one you like the look of best and find one with decent spec.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Durango, one pro for this was airbags in all corners, even the third row! I love her! She is a smooth ride -I've only done 10,000 in four months so no isuses so far!!!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

newguydubai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm searching for used SUVs (not more than 2-3 years old) and would really appreciate some feedback. I need it primarily for within emirates drive, but occasional drives in the desert as well. Have a wife and 2 kids so safety/ comfort is also required.
> 
> ...


Might be worth considering a 4x4 that can actually go off road. None of the ones you have mentioned are very capable as they are road biased.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I go into the desert with mine - she's fairly low at the front but she coped well with a full load! I wouldn't hammer her hard but she does the job!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

lxinuk said:


> I go into the desert with mine - she's fairly low at the front but she coped well with a full load! I wouldn't hammer her hard but she does the job!


It can certainly do a little bit, but you wouldn't try Big Red now would you!


----------



## newguydubai (Dec 10, 2012)

hmmm thanks everyone. 

as far as the offroading goes, I wont be going all out... just small dune bashing...

how about the maintenance and resale value of these cars? any ideas there...?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

newguydubai said:


> resale value of these cars?


The best bet from a resale value point of view is Japanese, maybe even Korean (the newer models post 2008 ish)... unfortunately American and European cars don't seem to hold up their value out here..


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

saraswat said:


> unfortunately American and European cars don't seem to hold up their value out here..


Except when your are trying to buy an American or European car - then the asking prices dont make sense (if they are not supposed to hold value)


----------



## stuclark (Dec 23, 2012)

What about Toyota Landcruiser/Prado/Fortuner?


----------



## newguydubai (Dec 10, 2012)

wouldn't that be more expensive? i also read somewhere that getting a used landcruiser is pretty difficult since there area a lot of them previously used as desert safari cars...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Except when your are trying to buy an American or European car - then the asking prices dont make sense (if they are not supposed to hold value)


True sometimes the asking prices do not make sense !! lol, but in my experience, if you put a Ford/GMC/Chevy and compare the value to the Land cruiser/Prado etc, of course with both of them having similar specs/condition/wear-tear etc, the japanese one's are almost always more expensive...


----------



## stuclark (Dec 23, 2012)

Buy or lease?


----------



## newguydubai (Dec 10, 2012)

ill go for lease


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought mine new and have guaranteed purchase back to garage which I am happy with x if I can make more privately I also have that option. No, I would not do Red but to get off into the desert to have a BBQ / Camp / small fun it's fine! I wouldn't risk my own car doing crazier stuff, that's what rentals are for!!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

newguydubai said:


> i also read somewhere that getting a used landcruiser is pretty difficult since there area a lot of them previously used as desert safari cars...


Landcruiser's are just really really popular cars here... Don't honestly have a clue why.. in their price bracket there are better cars, imho. The usual answer is because that car can go anywhere in the desert etc.. but honestly the number of those you see on the roads doesn't really equate to the number of people running up dunes in the desert lol...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you lease or hire a 4x4 you're not allowed to take it off road.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

For the range of cars you're looking at, servicing/maintenance will all be similar as will resale values. Just choose the one you like best. 

No point in having a car you're not so keen on for 2 years just because you'll get an extra thousands dirhams or so when you come round to selling it.


----------



## newguydubai (Dec 10, 2012)

that certainly makes sense.

any idea on %age depreciation on price and maintenance, let's say for ford explorer vs prado? it is not exactly apples vs apples but just to get an idea...


----------



## stuclark (Dec 23, 2012)

Is a Toyota Fortuner a popular choice and should one expect to pay for buy or lease?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

stuclark said:


> Is a Toyota Fortuner a popular choice and should one expect to pay for buy or lease?


Buy or lease, you need to pay ! (sorry for the flippant reply, but you probably missed a few words in the question)

My rule of thumb is that if you expect to drive for over 1.5 years, buy. Anything less, lease


----------



## stuclark (Dec 23, 2012)

No problem and thanks. Do you know the indicative pricing for both options for a Fortuner?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

stuclark said:


> No problem and thanks. Do you know the indicative pricing for both options for a Fortuner?


Look at the last post in the classifieds section:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-uae-classifieds/134944-renting-car-dont.html#post981352

That member should definitely be able to give you more details, apart from what he's posted already....


----------



## stuclark (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Here if you need me!


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe (Sep 14, 2011)

Dodge r great too!



newguydubai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm searching for used SUVs (not more than 2-3 years old) and would really appreciate some feedback. I need it primarily for within emirates drive, but occasional drives in the desert as well. Have a wife and 2 kids so safety/ comfort is also required.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Except when your are trying to buy an American or European car - then the asking prices dont make sense (if they are not supposed to hold value)


Inexplicably for cars that do not hold value, Euro vehicles in Dubai are quite a bit more than you'll pay in the US (new or used), especially BMW and MB. Volkswagen and Audi tend to be more reasonable, relatively speaking.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

If i have to choose between the choices you have given i would choose Ford EXP as it is better in every sense, off-road drive, safety, maintenance and resale ...
But i would go for Land Cruiser if I am serious about driving occasionally in the desert.. it is the best..!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

stuclark said:


> No problem and thanks. Do you know the indicative pricing for both options for a Fortuner?


For new prices: Bigjimbo is of course available, but you could check the dealer's website (e.g. google Toyota dubai) or drivearabia. Remember that the prices are indicative and you could usually get some freebies or discounts over this. Fortuner "starts at AED 101K"
Toyota UAE

For leasing, I think it should be close to 3K p.m. at the min.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

rsinner said:


> For new prices: Bigjimbo is of course available, but you could check the dealer's website (e.g. google Toyota dubai) or drivearabia. Remember that the prices are indicative and you could usually get some freebies or discounts over this. Fortuner "starts at AED 101K"
> Toyota UAE
> 
> For leasing, I think it should be close to 3K p.m. at the min.


Back in October Budget offered me a Fortuner at 3800/month for a 2 year lease, but it is way higher for a month to month. But it is with the 2.7 litre 4, which is sluglike on highways. If you buy, go for the V6.


----------



## stuclark (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks. Which is most preffered im the desert. I have heard the 2.7 is the better of the two.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The 4.0 litre is the best of the two for the desert but the 2.7 is not too bad. 101k for the 2.7 and either 127,500 or 140,500 for the 4.0 litre

I can make it a lot cheaper then 3k a month!


----------

